# Won't enable wifi on dell inspiron 1545



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

I recently got my inspiron back from dell as it needed to be repaired, however now it will not pickup my router at all. I try to go through dell wireless wlan card utility and it gives me the error "There are currently no wireless adapters available and enabled" 

I have tried pressing FN + F2 and that doesn't work, i've tried just pressing F2 and I have tried holding the button down for a minute and neither of these have given me any success.

I have also tryed installing the USB connecter that I use for my PC for the internet on my laptop but that won't work either. It's obvioulsy something to do with enabling my driver but it doesn't seem to be working when I press F2. I have also been through device manager and unistalled, rebooted and reinstalled but that didn't work either.

I am completely stumped, I've been searching google all day and I cannot get anywhere. Can anyone please help me with this problem, its driving me mad.


----------



## speedturtle (May 4, 2010)

base on the error message, either the driver is install improperly or the wireless adapters is bad.

Or is there a button to turn on/off the wireless adapter.


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

The F2 button the keyboard is the only one I know of that turns the wireless adapter on and off but it isn't working at all for me.


----------



## speedturtle (May 4, 2010)

I could told you that F2 is not the button to turn on/off your wireless,
please look it up on your manual.


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

"To turn on wireless, with the computer turned on, press the wireless key on the keyboard. A confirmation of your selection appears of the screen.

It shows a picture pointing to F2.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try pressing the FN ( Blue ) button with F2


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah I've tryed the FN button with F2 and that doesn't work either.


----------



## speedturtle (May 4, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have a dell laptop in hand, I don't know where is the button to turn on the wireless.
If you are absolutely sure F2 is the key, options are reload the driver for the wireless card, and that still not work, it is your wireless adapter itself is bad. Call Dell for replacement.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may this a try:

Click on Start=> All Programs=> Dell Wireless=> Dell Wireless Card Utility=> Uncheck the first two boxes=> click Apply and Ok

Then click Start=> Connect to=> Wireless network connection=> Click on your Network and hit connect button.

Please update us.


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Grump,

When I try the wireless card utility it gives me the error message "There are currently no wireless adapters available and enabled".

The thing that confuses me the most is when I try to use my USB internet connection that doesn't work either so it makes me think that the problem doesn't lie with the actually wireless card on the laptop.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll see what's going on with your computer.

Can you pls. provide an ipconfig /all info of your computer? Here's the guide:
Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Do you see any *? or !* symbols or do you see any of your Network Adapters at all?

Pleas post update.


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Grump,

thanks for the quick response. Below is my ipconfig


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Andrew>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Andrew-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-64-57-AB-33
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0E7BA173-AFA4-460D-9A33-9DE3BFC22B8A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Andrew>


I have also taken two screenshots - one of device manager and the other of the error message I get when I go to the dell ultility.

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/64534619.png/

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/16000981.png/


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried reseating the card?


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope, not sure how to do that.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is this what your Network Card looks like?


----------



## Nike124 (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't see anything but a download link for driverfetch?


----------

